# Weaving- Update on triangular shawl



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is a picture of the finished shawl, she still has to take out rhe waste yarn, though.and here is second one completely finished, fringe twisted with a twister. The first one is an acrylic boucle, the second is acrylic yarn.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Both shawls are just lovely.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Both are nice, but the second on is my favorite.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Really lovely!


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures of the finished shawls - both are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like them both they are gorgeous but I like the first one best of all.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

They’re lovely


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

beautiful shawls. . . were they done on a 7' triangular loom? I make mine on a loom that size but have never used waste yarn?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

They are so lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very pretty. I love using my fringe twister, it makes a beautiful fringe.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Love the shawls. The directions for doing one on the rigid heddle was in a Wheel magazine from Ashford, but I haven't tried one yet. Maybe sometime soon.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I am fascinated by this technique do you know of any links or resources for more information? When I google search I get links for weaving on the triangle loom. I really love the 2nd shawl, I think that type of shawl would sell well at U.S. civil war events.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very pretty. I love using my fringe twister, it makes a beautiful fringe.


What kind of fringe twister are you using?

I've seen three kinds. One is a plastic thing that's also made to twist hair. One is two blocks of wood with bent heavy wires through it and alligator clips on one end of each wire. The third is the rope maker from Schacht.

I'd like a review on how well you like whichever one you've been using.

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B078M43YGY/?coliid=I2DVDL033UZY0Y&colid=PB542X87T61Q&psc=0

https://www.etsy.com/listing/169788063/maple-double-end-fringe-twister-for

https://www.etsy.com/listing/580774919/fringe-twister-schacht-3-prong-fringe

I want to buy a fringe twister, and have been looking at the different ones available, and can't decide. Not that I have the monehy to buy one anyway.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely work


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes, any written information on how to do those would be great!!!!!


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

These were done on floor looms, not the triangle looms - that was my thought at first, too. But regardless, they are pretty no matter which loom is used.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I'm not a weaver, so I'm a bit confused by some of the terminology but, Is this the correct information for working a triangle shawl on the floor loom?
https://www2.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/articles/mw_03_06-2.pdf


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Cathy B - thanks for the post! Something for me print out!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

They are both beautiful!


----------

